# Steam-Guide: Offline-Modus für Steam und Spiele nutzen



## PCGH_Marc (2. Dezember 2011)

*Steam-Guide: Offline-Modus für Steam und Spiele nutzen*

Steam selbst verfügt über einen Offline-Modus und jedes Spiel bietet die Option, nicht automatisch aktualisiert zu werden - beides klappt aber nicht immer, ist jedoch oft hilfreich. PC Games Hardware zeigt Ihnen, wie Sie derartige Probleme mit Steam schnell und einfach lösen.

Zwar benötigen alle Steam-Spiele eine einmalige Online-Aktivierung, danach laufen aber praktisch alle (Einzelspieler-)Titel wie beispielsweise The Elder Scroll 5 Skyrim auch im optionalen Offline-Modus. Dieser ist besonders praktisch für Notebooks oder wenn Sie am jeweiligen Rechner über keine schnelle Internet-Verbindung verfügen. Starten Sie für den Offline-Modus Steam, klicken Sie auf "Steam" sowie "Offline gehen". Damit diese Option zur Verfügung steht müssen Sie via "Steam" und "Einstellungen" im Reiter "Account" den Haken bei "Account-Informationen nicht auf diesem Computer speichern" entfernen!

Wechseln Sie nun per Klick in den Offline-Modus, so wird Sie Steam darauf hinweisen, diese Betriebsart zu bestätigen - denn logischerweise können weder Spiele aktualisiert werden noch ist Zocken im Internet möglich. Bestätigen Sie den Offline-Modus, worauf Steam neu startet und ab sofort ohne Internet lauffähig ist; dies gilt auch für alle zu diesem Zeitpunkt vollständig (!) installierte Spiele die keinen Internet-Zugang benötigen. Client-Updates für Steam werden logischerweise nicht ausgeliefert und Spiele nicht aktualisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Offline-Modus für Steam und Spiele nutzen*

Sehr praktisch!


----------



## Hunter-117 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Offline-Modus für Steam und Spiele nutzen*

Da der Guide ja schon etwas älter ist möchte ich gerne wissen ob das heute auch noch funktioniert. 

Ich hab heute durch den Graka Kauf Downloadcodes von  Bioshock Infinite und Tomb Raider bekommen - gehen die nach der Installation offline?


----------



## Crystallot (12. August 2013)

*AW: Steam-Guide: Offline-Modus für Steam und Spiele nutzen*

ausprobieren schadet nicht 
Wenn's funktioniert und du wieder die Option auswählst, dass deine Spielstände in der Cloud gespeichert werden, damit du von jedem Pc aus den selben Fortschritt hast,
dann werden dir der Spielstand auf dem Pc und der online gespeicherter Fortschritt angeboten


----------

